# Red Ruben for pickup/Euless



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

If anyone is interested in a red rubin, send me a PM.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=191&category=genus&spec=Echinodorus


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

me! red rubin sword right?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes. Call me tomorrow.


----------

